# Revjpeterson's RFG Diesel



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

any gains/losses on mpgs on the rear window spoiler


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> any gains/losses on mpgs on the rear window spoiler


I haven't seen any significant change so far. However, the miles I've driven since I added it have not been representative of my usual driving conditions, so it's not a good comparison either. I'll update if I notice anything once I have some miles in my usual climate and routine to compare with.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

The OEM fog light install, is that just plug and play, or do you have to get the BCM reprogrammed?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I haven't seen any significant change so far. However, the miles I've driven since I added it have not been representative of my usual driving conditions, so it's not a good comparison either. I'll update if I notice anything once I have some miles in my usual climate and routine to compare with.


It appears that there is no change in fuel economy due to the rear window spoiler. The only possible difference I have observed might be a slight improvement in fuel economy when driving with a tailwind. Even if it is the spoiler and not some other variable, though, it's only 2% improvement at most, so not very significant.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> The OEM fog light install, is that just plug and play, or do you have to get the BCM reprogrammed?


On a 2014, the fog light install does not require reprogramming the BCM. They made an adjustment midway through the '13 model year that they no longer require reprogramming after a certain build date (date is on a thread somewhere else on CruzeTalk, but I'm not sure which sub-forum it's in).


----------

